# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  really need some help on a move

## steve_r34

Trying to relocate from ny to fl but everywhere we seem to look we are having issues with renting cause we own 2 pit bulls . Does anyone know realtors that could help out . At this point it don't matter where we go . We where looking to stay up by Panama city area . Any help would b greatly appreciated  .. 
Thanks

----------


## JLC

I don't know any realtors in that area, but as someone who has moved many, many times and rented many houses with a doberman in tow, I can just encourage you to stick with it.  There ARE property owners out there that have no problems with pit bulls or other "dangerous" dogs, but sometimes you have to sift through a lot of rejection to find them, which I know can be exceedingly frustrating when you find what would otherwise be a perfect home.  

We own a house in Crestview (about two hours northwest of Panama City) that we rent out and I wouldn't have any problems renting to someone with two pits, so long as they prove to be responsible tenants and financially capable of living there.  We currently have long-term tenants living there, so it's not it's not available or anything, but it should offer hope that there ARE homes available for rent, even to pit owners.

----------

_Reinz_ (02-27-2015)

----------


## steve_r34

Thanks for the encouraging words judy . Will keep looking . I just don't want to get stuck in ny for another winter .

----------

